# Vienna, Austria: Urban Decay Primer Potion



## Faded Rose (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey there!

I wanted to ask if any of you know where I can get an UDPP in Austria... Didn't find anything on the net. 

You would help me a lot


----------



## Corvs Queen (Aug 1, 2008)

Most likely American Ebay. I hate that we don't have as many brands to buy here in Europe. Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## Faded Rose (Aug 2, 2008)

I was afraid of that...
I have to go to america...seriously. MAC is cheaper AND they have so much more products there.

Thanks anyway


----------



## lukinamama (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Faded Rose* 

 
_





 I was afraid of that...
I have to go to america...seriously. MAC is cheaper AND they have so much more products there.

Thanks anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here is the link for UD PP in UK and the ship all over Europe:


Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion : HQhair.com Hair & Skin Care Products : Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion


----------



## chirufus (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the link.


----------

